# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  H?ardy Brazilian frogs dig deep to escape drought

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : H?ardy Brazilian frogs dig deep to escape drought*

*H?ardy Brazilian frogs dig deep to escape drought*
H?ardy Brazilian frogs dig deep to escape drought, Published online: 26 March 2019; doi:10.1038/d41586-019-00975-4
Amphibians can burrow to depths of more than 1.5 metres in the damp sand underlying dry waterways.
*Full Article*

----------

